# Foundry Cayle



## Hines (Jun 29, 2012)

I picked up a Foundry Cayley (6 ½” x 60 x 56 x 43) from my local B&M, Just For Him. I REALLY enjoyed this thing. The sloped ring gauge gives it a varied flavor range. Overall nice and mild. Worth a try if you're looking for something different and you don't mind your friends accusing you of smoking a carrot for the first half hour or so.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Dave, lol

I had one last night. I truly enjoyed it.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Was that event last night???


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Packerjh said:


> Was that event last night???


Yes.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

So...is Virginia going to carry those?


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Packerjh said:


> So...is Virginia going to carry those?


Yes.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I like the shape of the Cayley, to bad they just do not fit my palate profile.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

A very odd looking cigar at that.
Wish my shop would pick up a few boxes of these, from what I have heard, they aren't too bad!!

Have you tried the Torcido from Just For Him? Its a pretty good smoke, but probably a totally different animal from the Foundry


----------



## Grrrrr609 (Nov 30, 2012)

Had the foundry talbot but was disappointed. First half wasnt bad but didnt like the second half. I do have a cayley in my humi. Heard that the lovelace was really good. Save the gear, heard that the gear will be used next year on some LE they are planning.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

I smoked a Cayley last week. 
Have a few more in the humi. 

I'm saving the gears to see what the next phase is.


----------



## mattehh (Jan 21, 2011)

So far the 2 guys that I know that have tried these have exploded on them. One happened right near the beginning and the other half way through. I hope they are not all like that with the box my b&m has.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

mattehh said:


> So far the 2 guys that I know that have tried these have exploded on them. One happened right near the beginning and the other half way through. I hope they are not all like that with the box my b&m has.


I bought a box that happen to me as well. I returned them for another box. Smoking nice now.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I had the Lovelace and it smoked and burned really well. That damn thing was 2.5 hours and i still didnt nub it. I am still on the fence on this cigar. There wasnt really much happening on the flavors for me untill the last third which it got a lot better. However, I really didnt want to wait that long to get good. My B&M said that the Cayle said that its like Ray Charles rolled it. That it burned really hot in the begining and mellowed out with lots of tar towards the end because of the shape. Yet I hear people over here love them. I guess when I get a round to it, I'll try this vitola.


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

it does look like a carrot! I have 1, thanks to Gianna!!!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

exprime8 said:


> it does look like a carrot! I have 1, thanks to Gianna!!!


Jose make sure that it's not to wet when you light it otherwise it will explode when you get to the end. This is what happen with me. Now the ones at my friends B&M rott at 70% burned fine.

I enjoyed the cigar. I think this is one of those that will get better with a bit of age on it. I am curious to see what happens. I haven't had the experience of it burning hot. I also did only light the very tippy tip like the video says as it progressed I did touch up a bit but the ash does even out.


----------



## cigarislife (Dec 23, 2012)

I prefer the box


----------

